

The SF housing market is a joke - julien_c
https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/reb/4339607018.html

======
jack-r-abbit
This is the house on Google Streetview:
[https://www.google.com/maps/@37.720003,-122.392886,3a,75y,15...](https://www.google.com/maps/@37.720003,-122.392886,3a,75y,15.07h,90t/data=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1s6vOMsykLmYBUHZ2c7ttQug!2e0)

And listed on Zillow: [http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/1122-Hollister-Ave-
San-Fra...](http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/1122-Hollister-Ave-San-
Francisco-CA-94124/15154551_zpid/)

It was last sold in 1997 for $50k. It was listed several times between 2009
and 2012 from $499K to $589K. It never sold. Looks like they've given it a
fresh coat of paint between the streetview image and the Craigslist photo.

Zillow estimates it is worth $386k. And similar houses in the area are also
listed at a similar price. I would say that this Craiglist seller is a little
high on the price.

------
ttctciyf
London, 2012, garage, 500,000 GBP :

[http://www.estateagenttoday.co.uk/news_features/Parking-
mad-...](http://www.estateagenttoday.co.uk/news_features/Parking-mad-Garage-
thats-for-sale-at-over-500k)

------
dayjah
what.. I don't even... <_<

